# Vale Lager



## Kumamoto_Ken (7/2/15)

Has anyone tried Vale Lager?
Good? Bad? Otherwise?
Search function didn't bring any reviews or comments up.

My local IGA (Karabar, NSW) has a pallet of Vale Lager cartons for $33/carton, less than half the rrp.
The catch is they're marked as best before 8/2/15.

I am planning some gardening today which does tend to generate a thirst...but possibly not quite a carton thirst.
I assume the best before is just a guide? I also assume they've been stored unrefrigerated the whole time.

Finally, I do have a mate coming to visit this week, if they're no good he won't know the difference.
I think I've talked myself into a purchase...still interested in any reviews though.
Vale website says Tett, Helga and Pacifica as the hops.


----------



## Bribie G (7/2/15)

Vale Lager... I thought you were posting a death notice for a member with the username "Lager" 

Was nearly me last week in Newcastle, that 12th schooner was the one that did the damage. h34r:

Let's know if it's any good. One of my gripes about Australian craft breweries is that they seem hard pressed to crank out a decent lager that even at $25 a six pack still couldn't go head to head with a cheap import like Hollandia or Oettinger.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (7/2/15)

Bribie G said:


> Vale Lager... I thought you were posting a death notice for a member with the username "Lager"
> 
> Was nearly me last week in Newcastle, that 12th schooner was the one that did the damage. h34r:


Haha, it was good to meet you. Almost ended up at the Grain Store on Thursday night after the conference dinner, but they were shutting up shop when we wandered in at 10 or so.


----------



## Black n Tan (7/2/15)

It is a new world pilsner and I quite like it. I had it fresh on tap at Beer Deluxe and it inspired me to make a clone. It has lovely floral aroma, but that is unlikely to survive for long in the bottle.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (7/2/15)

Black n Tan said:


> It is a new world pilsner and I quite like it. I had it fresh on tap at Beer Deluxe and it inspired me to make a clone. *It has lovely floral aroma, but that is unlikely to survive for long in the bottle.*


Possibly completely gone in these then, given they're one day from their best before date (and whatever that means).
SWMBO is picking a case up this afternoon and I'll put 'em in the fridge and see how they go.


----------



## elcarter (7/2/15)

Had plastic cup a few weeks back in a new burger shop in Radaliade.

Was a decent drop.


----------



## Topher (7/2/15)

Nice drop. Clean lager with fruity hop aromas, ala Knapstien or Moon Dog's Love Tap. 

I've bought some close to used by before and it was quite nice.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (7/2/15)

Thanks for the reviews.

I tried one this evening, but it was after a saison, seven APAs, and a Golden Ale, so I probably wasn't in the best state to appreciate a lager.
It certainly had a classic lager malt profile, but I didn't get any hop aroma (or flavour), which didn't really surprise me given the earlier APAs.

I'll give it a clear run tomorrow.

Does anyone know anything about the BBD stuff though? Today it was $33/carton, allegedly $40 off.
The BBD is tomorrow, so do they drag the entire stock, or could it get discounted further (buyer beware naturally)?


----------



## nic0 (7/2/15)

The vale ale is a nice drop my local had it on tap last month, but i haven't tried the larger.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (28/2/15)

I can update, it was a much nicer beer with a fresh palate. Certainly some (restrained) floral/fruity hops on the nose.
Balanced bitterness and more malt than you'd get with your mainstream Oz lager.

In the OP I mentioned they were going out of date in a couple of days, and that was early Feb, SWMBO was at the shops yesterday and has reported that the pallet of cartons was still there (possibly minus only my purchase) and they're now marked down to $24 (from rrp of $70)...a tough price for a tightarse like myself to resist.


----------



## spog (28/2/15)

Grab a couple of slabs,go on,you know you want to.


----------



## rude (1/3/15)

$24 wow I'de be up em like rat in a drain pipe
Only ever bought a few singles of it , passable to my palate
Good luck to you I say great find


----------



## yum beer (1/3/15)

Use the $24 to make 2 cartons of something decent.


----------



## Droopy Brew (2/3/15)

I reckon it is the best of the Vale beers. Im not a lager fan by a long shot but after having a couple on tap last year I was really surprised at the hop aroma (probably subdued in old bottles). At $24 a carton you cant go wrong- Id grab a few slabs for those times where brewing<drinking.


----------

